# Camera ipad ne fonctionne plus



## Lefenmac (7 Mai 2012)

Aminamin a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous ,
> J'ai acheté un Ipad2 wifi il ya un mois et demi et depuis une semaine ou une dizaine de jours j'ai un soucis avec la camera en effet quand je la met en marche j'ai un ecran gris ( capture d'ecran ci-dessous jointe )
> J'ai tout essayé , la mise a jour ios , j ai restauré , j ai appuyè sur le bouton d acceuil et le bouton de démarrage !
> J'ai vraiment besoin de vos reponses , et si quelqu'un d'entre vous a deja eu ce probleme .


 

Tu devrais encore créer un nouveau sujet avec la même question, au bout de 100 fois tu gagnes un filet garni...


----------

